# Oculus Rift zu teuer: 400 Euro die Schmerzgrenze für PC Games-Leser



## MaxFalkenstern (13. Januar 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Oculus Rift zu teuer: 400 Euro die Schmerzgrenze für PC Games-Leser* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Oculus Rift zu teuer: 400 Euro die Schmerzgrenze für PC Games-Leser


----------



## Van83 (13. Januar 2016)

Gab es eigentlich auch so einen, ich sag mal "Aufstand", als das Iphone glatte 800€ gekostet hatte? Wenn ja, ging es an mir vorbei. Ich frage mich eben, in welchem Bezug sagt man sich, dass das ganze Okay sei für den Preis und anderes nicht. Mein Verstand sagt mir nämlich auch, dass ich für diese VR-Technik bis an die 400€ gehen würde. Aber ich muss auch zugeben, als Aussenseiter weiss ich nun nicht wirklich was die Materialien, Herstellung und das Marketing kosten die dahinterstecken.


----------



## Peter Bathge (13. Januar 2016)

Ich erkläre es mir so: Ein Handy kannst du gleich aus der Packung verwenden (okay, einen Vertrag, eine Karte brauchst du schon), es besitzt vielfältige Einsatzmöglichkeiten und ist eine eigene Plattform für Spiele, Internet, Texten und - ja, man glaubt es kaum - Telefonieren. Ein Oculus Rift ist eine Zusatz-Hardware, ein Gadget. Du kannst es nicht ohne PC benutzen. Und du musst zusätzlich zur Brille auch noch über einen potenten PC verfügen.


----------



## Holyangel (13. Januar 2016)

Abgesehen, dass ich nicht mit 400 Euro gerechtet hätte (sondern um die 500 €) würde ich sagen, dass Apple generell eher hohe Preise verlangt für gut verarbeitete Produkte und man dort auch schon für den Namen mit zahlen darf.
Desweiteren sehen viele Leute ein Smartphone als wichtiger an, als eine VR, welche noch einen (leistungsstarken) PC braucht um überhaupt für etwas gut zu sein, während ersteres ein Handy mit einem Computersystem insich schon als lauffähiges Endprodukt eignet.

Edit: Und das Smartphone Geschäft hat generell mehre Kunden, als ein neuer Technikzweig (VR). Ist ja auch nicht so, dass jeder für sein Handy 800 € zahlt. Die meisten kaufen sich eins für ein paar Euro und 2 Jahren Vertrag oder so (kenen mich da jetzt auch nicht so aus, auch wenn ich natürlich ein handy hab, aber meins war auch nicht so teuer und man kann dennoch damit surfen und apps benutzen....).


----------



## sadira (13. Januar 2016)

Oculus Rift  ließe sich prinzipiell mit billiger handy hardware nachbauen, und genau das wird mit sicherheit von vielen asia firmen gemacht.

man nehme ein 2.5k display in 6 zoll ca, sensoren, gyro usw, + camera, alles mobile massenware, ne asia rift kopie könnt ich mir vorstellen lässt sich bestimmt für unter 200 euro bauen


----------



## CryPosthuman (13. Januar 2016)

Ja, ich habe alle VRs die es soweit gibt schon selbst ausprobiert und daran meine Preiserwartung (400€-500€) festgemacht...
Im überigen nicht einfach so auf der Gamescom oder einem Event.
Meine Uni auf der ich studiert hatte, ist auch in der Spiele-Industrie aktiv und dort konnte ich die VR-Brillen ausführlich testen.

Nun, so oder so, hab ich mich da wohl verschätzt.
Ich denke, ich werde das Thema einfach mal ruhen lassen. Was meine Euphorie für VR betrifft:
Die ist jetzt erstmal weg...


----------



## JimJupiter (13. Januar 2016)

Tja, die Brille kann man halt eben nicht mal aus dem Internet downloaden - ob sie es nun wert ist oder nicht
eine gewisse Vorreiterfunktion hat sie schon und das muss man halt mal mitbezahlen.

Wer sie nicht für den Preis kaufen will (ich) lässt sie halt im Laden - denke es wird sicher einige Leute geben,
die bei dem Preis zuschlagen werden - der Rest muss halt warten bis sie billiger wird oder es Alternativen gibt.

Der ganze VR Hype lässt sich mit dem 3D-Hype vergleichen - im Prinzip ganz nett - aber es geht auch auf die 
Augen und lässt sich nicht permanent nutzen als Gimmick aber ganz nett - aber für mich kein must-have

Warten wir mal noch 10 Jahre ...   ... okay 5


----------



## Terracresta (13. Januar 2016)

Man könnte auch sagen, dass die VFX1 der Vorreiter war. Mal sehn ob die jetztigen Brillen das selbe Schicksal erwartet. 

http://www.g-e-n-e-r-a-l.de/14230/62913.html <- Artikel über die VFX1 aus den 90ern, geile Werbeplakate (sehn eher nach 80ern aus)^^


----------



## kidou1304 (13. Januar 2016)

und an dem Ergebnis sieht man mal wieder was für Leute hauptsächlich PCGames-Leser sind. Erwartungen und Vorstellungen fern ab der Realität, wenn ihr wirklich mit 400€ gerechnet bzw den aktuelle Preis für überteuert haltet. Euch dies zu erklären ist vergeudete Liebesmüh, da es bei euch vermutlich eh nich fruchtet^^

Gegen die Leute, die einfach nich mehr als 400€ ausgeben können sag ich nix, is ja verständlich..isn teurer Spaß erstmal. Ich werd auch frühestens nächstes Jahr dazustoßen, da ich eh erstmal Pascal abwarte um genügend Power zu haben.


----------



## Hotohori (13. Januar 2016)

Was lernen wir aus der Umfrage? 78% können den Wert von VR gar nicht richtig einschätzen, wenn sie behaupten Rift wäre das Geld nicht wert.


----------



## Free23 (13. Januar 2016)

Ich denke, die meisten anderen gehen da mit mir konform wenn ich sage: Die Rift mag ja günstig sein, für die Entwicklung und Technik die drinnen steckt. 
Aaaaaber... Ich z.B. habe mich nie näher mit dem ganzen beschäftigt, eben nur Schlagzeilen mitverfolgt, in denen der angepeilte Preis genannt wurde. Die Zahl 699 ist dann schon wie ein Schlag ins Gesicht. 
Im Grunde hat Oculus sein Ziel ja (zumindest aus meiner Sicht) verfehlt. Klar, es ist momentan ja ohnehin egal, da man eben auch moderne und teure Hardware braucht, um die Brille überhaupt nutzen zu können. :-/

Die "Probe-Rifts" wurden doch auch für ca 350$ verkauft UND Facebook steckt nun dahinter. Das hatte meine Vermutung bestärkt, dass der Preis auch in diesem Rahmen bleibt.
Jetzt können natürlich alle Neunmalklugen kommen und mit ihrem Besserwisser-Gesicht im Wannabebrei rühren und sagen: "Ich habs ja gewusst!" "Das war mir schon klar!" Hinterher ist das alles einfach zu sagen...


----------



## maverickde (13. Januar 2016)

Ich will dazu auch mal was sagen. Wenn so eine neue Technik das leistet was es soll, dann und nur dann werden viele Leute es auch haben wollen! Aber wenn jeder gleich schon vor der Einführung ein Produkt zerreißt, dann werden wir vielleicht irgendwann überhaupt keinen Fortschritt mehr haben!
Das Einsatzgebiet von VR ist so vielfältig! Man sollte einfach auch mal über den Tellerrand schauen und einer Sache eine Chance geben! Der Preis wird zudem in Zukunft auch noch runter gehen wenn mehr Anbieter auf den Markt kommen!
Und wenn man überlegt was die Masse allein für Fernseher ausgibt und für Tablets und Smartphones, was spricht dann dagegen sich ein VR System für etwa 700 Euros zu kaufen, wenn man wirklich damit in ferne oder Fantasiewelten wahrhaftig einzutauchen?
Ich persönlich und auch viele Leute aus meinem Umfeld freuen sich auf den Start von VR!!! ??????


----------



## DerPrinzz82 (13. Januar 2016)

@Hotohori 
Das OC Rift ist aus Plastik...


----------



## Free23 (13. Januar 2016)

maverickde schrieb:


> Ich will dazu auch mal was sagen. Wenn so eine neue Technik das leistet was es soll, dann und nur dann werden viele Leute es auch haben wollen! Aber wenn jeder gleich schon vor der Einführung ein Produkt zerreißt, dann werden wir vielleicht irgendwann überhaupt keinen Fortschritt mehr haben!
> Das Einsatzgebiet von VR ist so vielfältig! Man sollte einfach auch mal über den Tellerrand schauen und einer Sache eine Chance geben! Der Preis wird zudem in Zukunft auch noch runter gehen wenn mehr Anbieter auf den Markt kommen!
> Und wenn man überlegt was die Masse allein für Fernseher ausgibt und für Tablets und Smartphones, was spricht dann dagegen sich ein VR System für etwa 700 Euros zu kaufen, wenn man wirklich damit in ferne oder Fantasiewelten wahrhaftig einzutauchen?
> Ich persönlich und auch viele Leute aus meinem Umfeld freuen sich auf den Start von VR!!! ??????



Kann ich so fast alles unterschreiben! Ich freue mich ja auch riesig drauf! Die Möglichkeiten, die sich daraus ergeben können... Hammer!
Ich zerreisse nicht das Produkt, sondern einfach nur den Preis... erkläre mal deiner Frau, dass du statt 350€ nun 740 ausgeben musst.. haha.
Deswegen heißt es für mich jetzt doch erstmal abwarten.


----------



## MTC001 (13. Januar 2016)

Ich habe gehört die Preorder Aktion ist schon gelaufen, wer jetzt bestellt erhält das Gerät erst im Juni(!). Entweder hat Herr Zuckerberg die Liefermengen künstlich verknappt um gut abzucashen oder es gibt mehr Leute die bereit sind soviel Kohle in die Hand zu nehmen als wir alle für möglich halten


----------



## Flo66R6 (13. Januar 2016)

Die Frage war an der Stelle etwas unglücklich formuliert finde ich. Ich für meinen Teil kann mir schon vorstellen dass der aktuelle Preis der Rift *gerechtfertigt* ist. Mir ist sie jedoch einfach keine 740 EUR wert. Das ist ein unterschied. Auch im Hinblick über den zuvor kommunizierten angepeilten Preis von 400 EUR bin ich nicht bereit dazu so viel dafür zu bezahlen. Also habe ich auch "Nein" geklickt.


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (13. Januar 2016)

Flo66R6 schrieb:


> Die Frage war an der Stelle etwas unglücklich formuliert finde ich. Ich für meinen Teil kann mir schon vorstellen dass der aktuelle Preis der Rift *gerechtfertigt* ist. Mir ist sie jedoch einfach keine 740 EUR wert. Das ist ein unterschied. Auch im Hinblick über den zuvor kommunizierten angepeilten Preis von 400 EUR bin ich nicht bereit dazu so viel dafür zu bezahlen. Also habe ich auch "Nein" geklickt.



Genau das ist es. Der Preis ist für diese Technik sicher angemessen. Ich meine sogar gelesen zu haben, dass es immer noch ein Minus für die Hersteller sein soll. ABER die Frage ist einfach, ob man bereit ist, so viel für eine VR-Brille zu bezahlen. Und bei den meisten wird das einfach nicht der Fall sein. Da man dann auch noch eine gute Gaming Kiste brauch, damit das ganze flüssig dargestellt werden kann, ist dieses Projekt zumindest für den Massenmarkt ein Reinfall, da braucht kein Analyst etwas zu prognostizieren. Man kann nur hoffen, dass große Firmen VR-Hardware lang genug finanziell unterstützen, bis sie für alle zahlbar ist.


----------



## Van83 (13. Januar 2016)

Ich denke es ist einfach zu viel Geld für die Mehrheit der Interessenten wenn man nicht wirklich die Erfahrung damit gemacht hat und auch nicht weiß, was danach noch alles kommt.


----------



## Grelldor (13. Januar 2016)

Ich würde den Preis SOFORT zahlen, wenn die Technik zu aktuellen Games kompatibel wäre. Da aber alte Spiele die Teile nicht unterstützen, ist derzeit einfach nix am Markt, was meinem Geschmack entspricht und das ich mit diesem Grad der Immersion zocken wollen würde... Und prophylaktisch Hardware kaufen ist eh unschlau. Nene, erstmal warten und dann seh' ich weiter.


----------



## Odin333 (13. Januar 2016)

Van83 schrieb:


> Gab es eigentlich auch so einen, ich sag mal "Aufstand", als das Iphone glatte 800€ gekostet hatte?


Ja.



Van83 schrieb:


> Wenn ja, ging es an mir vorbei.


Wirklich? oder erinnerst du dich nicht mehr daran?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qycUOENFIBs

Das Problem scheint zu sein, dass vieles an dir vorbei geht. Im Gegensatz zu Oculus hat Apple nie einen Preisrahmen von ca. der Hälfte des letztendlichen Verkaufspreises kommuniziert.
Man konnte bei Apple zwar behaupten, dass es viel zu teuer ist, aber nicht, dass man andere Erwartungen geschürt hätte.


----------



## Odin333 (13. Januar 2016)

kidou1304 schrieb:


> und an dem Ergebnis sieht man mal wieder was für Leute hauptsächlich PCGames-Leser sind. Erwartungen und Vorstellungen fern ab der Realität, wenn ihr wirklich mit 400€ gerechnet bzw den aktuelle Preis für überteuert haltet.



Jaja, du bist der Vollchecker, der den Preis des DK1 und DK2 mit 300 und 350 Dollar gesehen hat und sofort wusste, dass das Endkundenprodukt das doppelte kosten wird...


----------



## Van83 (13. Januar 2016)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Das Problem scheint zu sein, dass vieles an dir vorbei geht. Im Gegensatz zu Oculus hat Apple nie einen Preisrahmen von ca. der Hälfte des letztendlichen Verkaufspreises kommuniziert.
> Man konnte bei Apple zwar behaupten, dass es viel zu teuer ist, aber nicht, dass man andere Erwartungen geschürt hätte.



Das naive kindische Verhalten scheint wirklich an mir vorbeigegangen zu sein.  Und wie konnte ich nur den Steve Balmer Clip in 320x280 auf Youtube verpassen. Sorry Kleiner...


----------



## Bonkic (13. Januar 2016)

Flo66R6 schrieb:


> Die Frage war an der Stelle etwas unglücklich formuliert finde ich. Ich für meinen Teil kann mir schon vorstellen dass der aktuelle Preis der Rift *gerechtfertigt* ist. Mir ist sie jedoch einfach keine 740 EUR wert. Das ist ein unterschied. Auch im Hinblick über den zuvor kommunizierten angepeilten Preis von 400 EUR bin ich nicht bereit dazu so viel dafür zu bezahlen. Also habe ich auch "Nein" geklickt.


genau so ist es.
zu teuer? für wen? 
für mich momentan ja.
für den massenmarkt sehr wahrscheinlich.
für die paar nerds sehr wahrscheinlich nicht.

trotzdem kann der preis natürlich völlig gerechtfertigt sein. 699 euro ist ja jetzt auch nicht dermassen absurd, dass man sagen würde, nur superreiche würden schon jetzt auf den vr-zug (sofern er denn überhaupt fährt) aufspringen können. 

aber natürlich war die preisbekanntgabe in gewisser hinsicht ein dämpfer, weil -dank luckeys dämlicher einlassung ("mehr als 350 dollar")- von vielen etwas anderes erwartet wurde.


----------



## HanFred (13. Januar 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> aber natürlich war die preisbekanntgabe in gewisser hinsicht ein dämpfer, weil -dank luckeys dämlicher einlassung ("mehr als 350 dollar")- von vielen etwas anderes erwartet wurde.


Das war mehr als dämlich, das war an der Grenze zu einer absichtlichen Täuschung, auch wenn er rein technisch nicht gelogen hat. So habe ich an diesem Produkt die Lust verloren und werde (viel) später evtl. bei der Konkurrenz kaufen. Selbst wenn diese teurer ausfallen sollte, was ich zumindest für diese Generation ohnehin erwarte.
Einen XBone-Controller habe ich abgesehen davon auch schon.


----------



## doomkeeper (13. Januar 2016)

Das lustige ist ja dass er weiterhin aktiv Täuschung betreibt . Es ist peinlich was er hier abzieht und er ist in keinsterweise mehr glaubwürdig


> "Ich denke, es gibt nicht viele Leute, die bereits eine PS4, jedoch keinen Gaming-PC besitzen und dann ein ungefähres Investment von 1.500 US-Dollar für die Rift tätigen



Von welchen 1500US-Dollar bzw. 1.378  € Gaming PC inkl.  Oculus Rift  spricht der Typ?
Alleine der Rechner könnte locker so viel kosten und das ist ohne Oculus Rift und dem speziellem Oculus Touch Controller. Nimmste das gesamte Oculus Rift VR System dazu dann bist du fast bei 2.500€ bzw. Dollar die du hinblättern musst.
Er lügt weiterhin wie gedruckt und versucht den Preis künstlich kleinzureden.


----------



## theking2502 (14. Januar 2016)

Ich persönlich war auch erst so "Woah! Voll teuer! VR ist tod!"

Aber ich habe mal folgende Überlegung angestellt:
Wenn ich drei Monitore kaufe, mit 27" Diagonale und Display-Port, zahle ich schon 750 Euro bei Amazon.
Das bringt folgende Eigenschaften mit:
es wird folgendes benötigt: 
- drei Steckdosen 
- eine Grafikkarte mit Display-Port
- drei Videokabel
- ein großer Schreibtisch mit viel Platz

und damit sind wir doch auch schon bei den Nachteilen
- man braucht viel Platz
- es frisst viel Strom
- man hat die hässlichen Rahmen zwischen den Monitoren

So und nun kommt eine Videobrille die mir eben all diese Dinge abnimmt.

Ich meine, die Brille kostet soviel wie drei Monitore, bietet mir aber die Möglichkeit meine Spiele auf einer Kinoleinwand zu spielen, ohne dafür ein Kino zu mieten.
Ich kann die drei Monitore simulieren und die sogar in eine Szene meiner Wahl setzten!

Im Nachhinein habe ich (und ich denke auch viele andere) der OR unrecht getan.
Man denkt einfach nicht an die Möglichkeiten die man mit der Brille bekommt. Möglichkeiten die einen wesentlich mehr kosten würden.

Und nein, ich habe sie mir (noch nicht) gekauft, aber da ich immer schon drei Monitore haben wollte, ist die OR dann doch die bessere Alternative.


----------



## Hotohori (14. Januar 2016)

theking2502 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich war auch erst so "Woah! Voll teuer! VR ist tod!"
> 
> Aber ich habe mal folgende Überlegung angestellt:
> Wenn ich drei Monitore kaufe, mit 27" Diagonale und Display-Port, zahle ich schon 750 Euro bei Amazon.
> ...


Die Idee ist gut, keine Frage und ich will das zukünftig auch so nutzen (auch um Windows zu nutzen, meine BD Filme zu gucken etc.), das Problem ist aber aktuell die Auflösung der VR Brillen, diese ist viel zu niedrig und entsprechend wenig Pixel hätten dann die virtuellen Monitore, was dann wiederum nicht so gut aussieht. Aber grundsätzlich ist das jetzt schon möglich (VRDesktop heißt das Programm) und wer hat schon Platz in seiner Wohnung um eine große Kino Leinwand aufzuhängen? So gut wie Niemand.


----------



## Holyangel (14. Januar 2016)

Hotohori schrieb:


> Was lernen wir aus der Umfrage? 78% können den Wert von VR gar nicht richtig einschätzen, wenn sie behaupten Rift wäre das Geld nicht wert.


Das ist deine subjektive Meinung. Ich denke, die Rift ist momentan das Geld  nicht wert, da für den Preis (für einige inkl neuen PC) Softwaretechnisch mir zuwenig geboten wird.


----------



## shippy74 (14. Januar 2016)

Für 699 Euro würde ich mir lieber wieder ne Softair Knarre kaufen und nach Frankreich fahren, da ist die Grafik und die effekte besser, man bekommt Sauerstoff in rauhen Mengen und ist abends schön ausgepowert.
Wenn man dann alles zusammen rechnet gibt man tausende von Euro aus um die erste Zeit hirnverbrannte Spiele zu spielen, die zwar tolle effekte bieten aber inhaltlich wohl total flach sind.
Ich denke nicht das sich das durchsetzen wird,zumal so viele Hardcor PC Spieler gibts auch nicht mehr. Davon mal abgesehen musste ich bei der Umfrage lachen, wo steht das es bei den meisten nicht am PC liegt. Das mag aber nur für diese Art von Foren gelten. Die mehrzahl der PC spieler nutzen schwache Rechner für ihre Browser Games und die zu einem neuen Rechner zu bewegen wird schwierig. Mal sehen ob die Spieleindustrie da richtig mitzieht. Vorstellen kann ich mir das nicht.


----------



## HanFred (14. Januar 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Er lügt weiterhin wie gedruckt und versucht den Preis künstlich kleinzureden.



Das ist es, was ich nicht begreifen kann. Er scheint tatsächlich zu glauben, dass Marketing so funktioniert.
Dass so ein Produkt 600$ kostet, glaube ich sofort (naja, jetzt weiss ich es ja auch). Aber mit so viel tieferen Preisen zu werben... das ist ja schlimmer als im Baugewerbe.


----------



## Odin333 (14. Januar 2016)

theking2502 schrieb:


> Aber ich habe mal folgende Überlegung angestellt:
> Wenn ich drei Monitore kaufe, mit 27" Diagonale und Display-Port, zahle ich schon 750 Euro bei Amazon.
> So und nun kommt eine Videobrille die mir eben all diese Dinge abnimmt.



Das trifft genau auf einen einzigen Bereich zu, nämlich wenn man vorhat, mit den drei Monitoren ausschließlich zu zocken und sie für nichts anderes nutzt.

In VRDesktop kannst du allerhöchstens Mails schreiben, aber für etwas komplexere Arbeiten ist die Auflösung von VR-Brillen derzeit viel zu niedrig.



theking2502 schrieb:


> Ich kann die drei Monitore simulieren und die sogar in eine Szene meiner Wahl setzten!


Das kannst du eben nicht, zumindest nicht in einer halbwegs akzeptablen Qualität.



theking2502 schrieb:


> Im Nachhinein habe ich (und ich denke auch viele andere) der OR unrecht getan.


Der VR-Brille vielleicht, Oculus und seiner Kommunikationspolitik mit Sicherheit nicht.



theking2502 schrieb:


> Man denkt einfach nicht an die Möglichkeiten die man mit der Brille bekommt. Möglichkeiten die einen wesentlich mehr kosten würden.


Möglichkeiten, die qualitativ nicht annähernd etwas miteinander zu tun haben.


----------



## Isometer (22. August 2016)

Wenn man das mal durchrechnet... 700€ + 350€ (Grafikkarte) + 300€ (CPU) ... 1350€ uiuiuiuiu. Das geht net. Und das für gerade mal 2-3 Spiele die erhältlich sind (5-Minuten Erfahrungs-Games zählen nicht). Da wird wohl die PSVR das Rennen machen... mit weitem Vorsprung. Sehr weit. Zumal die Display-Quali der Oculus CR entsprechen soll, obwohl die Auflösung leicht niedriger ist. Wie Sony das nun wieder hinbekommen hat, keine Ahnung. Die Experten zollen dem aber Respekt, was man so lesen kann.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (22. August 2016)

Isometer schrieb:


> Wenn man das mal durchrechnet... 700€ + 350€ (Grafikkarte) + 300€ (CPU) ... 1350€ uiuiuiuiu. Das geht net. Und das für gerade mal 2-3 Spiele die erhältlich sind (5-Minuten Erfahrungs-Games zählen nicht). Da wird wohl die PSVR das Rennen machen... mit weitem Vorsprung. Sehr weit. Zumal die Display-Quali der Oculus CR entsprechen soll, obwohl die Auflösung leicht niedriger ist. Wie Sony das nun wieder hinbekommen hat, keine Ahnung. Die Experten zollen dem aber Respekt, was man so lesen kann.



Die Sony Brille wird auf jeden Fall das Rennen machen, geiz ist nunmal geil. Selbst wenn man die Neo mit geschätzten 400-500 Euro für deutlich hübscherers VR dazurechnet, kommt man damit immer noch günstiger weg. Ein VR PC schlägt mit guten 900-1000 Euro zu Buche + ich glaube momentan 650 für die Rift.


----------

